# Road maps



## montari (Aug 8, 2002)

Are there any map sites that tell you where mountain passes are located along a proposed route?


----------



## lookn-ahead (Aug 8, 2002)

Road maps

We use Rand McNally Trip Planner program. It has a feature called "road sense" that when run, allows you to avoid mountain passes, toll roads, tunnels, congested metro areas etc.  If you are on the internet when you run it, it updates current construction etc.  
The program will also route you around the undesired areas.  References on the listed itinerary from the computer are matched with pages from the Rand McNally Road Atlas.
Works pretty well. We are putting it to the ultimate test in two days when we leave NE Georgia for a trip to Bangor, Maine, avoiding congested metro areas.  Keep you fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Adventures (Aug 13, 2002)

Road maps

Hi, 
I found a great program while doing a search try this Inside Track Club at www.insidetrackclub.com It routes you according to what roads you want to take, lists gas/rest stops and mountain passes. I am impressed with the results I got from this commercial site. I own the Mountain Directories that it refers to-- so it is easy to look up the references. You will not be sorry if you buy the Mountain Directory. It is available online at www.mountaindirectory.com or at Camping World or at local bookstores or Amazon. The Mountain Directory (vols. East or West) says it is for Truckers, RV and Motorhome Drivers. It has locations and descriptions of ( East version)over 300 mountain passes and steep grades in eleven Eastern states.

This book and the website above is very helpful to my planning a trip to North Carolina from Michigan.

Sunnybrook 26FK
Hensley Arrow


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

Road maps

mapquest at msn for your what you need.


----------

